# Has anyone used this? Nail Gun Extension



## CLEAN CUT CAT (Apr 27, 2008)

Nail Gun Extension Lets You Work Standing Up

I saw this today at my local Truevalue/ Builders supply. They had it priced at $69. 
I have searched the forums here and haven't found any mention of it. I am thinking of getting one for our business. Boyfriend runs framing crew. I handle office stuff and get most of the tools. 
I have a knack for finding the tool he tells me he needs, and at a very good price. :thumbup:

He had never heard of this one. I thought I'd ask about it before I get one. 

I also found it online at:
toolmonger website: Nail Gun Extension Lets You Work Standing Up


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like it would slow you down...


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't see how you could hold it to effectively nail without getting so much bounce that half of the nails would not drive flush. Looks more gimmick than usefull IMO.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

redonkulus.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Even if it did work okay, you'd have to dedicate a gun to it. Who'd want to take that thing on and off all the time?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

That ain't no framer nailing there in that picture.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

framerman said:


> That ain't no framer nailing there in that picture.


 What are you talking about? He does have a hammer in his pouch! :laughing:


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

So many missed nails. You would never be able to feel a miss.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like another "gimmick" tool. Personally, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Now, it would be cool if it came with a wheel attached that would actuate the firing mechanism as you rolled it along the plywood. If you could dial in either 6" oc or 12" oc and just roll it along the target area without having to lift and bump fire it...I'd buy that.

But this system, as is, nope.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> Now, it would be cool if it came with a wheel attached that would actuate the firing mechanism as you rolled it along the plywood. If you could dial in either 6" oc or 12" oc and just roll it along the target area without having to lift and bump fire it...I'd buy that.
> 
> But this system, as is, nope.[/QUOTe
> 
> ...


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Too slow. 
Not enough control.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

rojigga said:


> What are you talking about? He does have a hammer in his pouch! :laughing:


Ja! He's got hisself one of them girly bags to go with it.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dlcj said:


> When framing walls on the floor i hold my gun at a 90* angle to my arm and pull the trigger with my thumb and sometimes just slide the gun allong the floor. I want to invent a gun that shoots at 90*, might be a tad bit dangerous though


I've done that sheathing a roof with a staple gun. There were three of us sheathing a roof, one guy was bounce nailing, Myself and the third guy were sliding the tip on the roof and firing full auto, a guy over on another house was waiting for some materials to be hauled up and compairing the speeds, said that the two of us that were sliding the tip were going 4x as fast as the guy who was bounce nailing.

that trick also works pretty well if you are stuck with a gun that won't bounce fire- just slide the tip and work the trigger as fast as you can.


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

yea sliding the tip on a staple gun works good and is fast but in my first post i ment that i slide the framming nailer on its side while nailing in studs on a wall plate laying down on the floor. It helps me be just a little bit less tired by picking it up a little less.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I've seen stand up screwguns which seem to work great for roof decks & ISO board, but a stapler? 

I doubt it. 

There a feel that needs to be felt by hand I'd think.

But The Framers here would know better than me on that.


----------



## CLEAN CUT CAT (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys! 
BF was dubious when I showed it to him. He said he rather try it out first before buying. 
Great ideas on the improvements. Sounds like someone needs to head to the workshop and redesign it.
Only a framer could make one that really works the way it should.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

If it had wheels and weights it MIGHT work.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe if it came with a scooter to sit in so you wouldnt have to get your legs tired as well as your back. That would be OK.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

wallmaxx said:


> Now, it would be cool if it came with a wheel attached that would actuate the firing mechanism as you rolled it along the plywood. If you could dial in either 6" oc or 12" oc and just roll it along the target area without having to lift and bump fire it...I'd buy that.
> 
> But this system, as is, nope.


i just patented that :tt2:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

FramingPro said:


> i just patented that :tt2:


NICK:no:You've jumped in a 3 year old thread:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> NICK:no:You've jumped in a 3 year old thread:laughing::laughing::laughing:


so have you :whistling and read my sig :laughing: yep thats why


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Welp sense we're both here:blink: I've seen them in the tool shop and though they were a bit stupid:whistling although I have used a screw gun with a quick feed on a stick to screw down ply on subfloors, we called it a pogo stick:clap:


----------

